# Nvidia core calibration problem



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

So, I am currently running a Phenom X2 processor with the two extra cores unlocked, but those two cores happen to be very unstable (testing 3 cores Prime95 crashes my pc in about 10 seconds, and testing 4 cores cause my PC to crash instantly.) so... I plodded alon into bios to change the nvidia core calibration back to disabled. I saved the changes and then reset. I dove back into bios, and it STILL considers my processor as a Phenom II X4 B50.

I've tried to jumper my CMOS pins, but that doesn't seem to make a differance..... I could use any feedback, so thank you in advance.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Quick update.... I downloaded OCCT v3.1.0 and it lasted all of about 1 second, before the PC crashed. I really need to find a way to get rid of the 2 extra cores....


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Try taking the Cmos battery out for a few minutes. Also try loading the Bios defaults.


----------

